# طلب دوره أو معلومات دقيقه عن sdh & pdh بالعربي



## altayeb.alshazali (14 يونيو 2011)

لكم كل الود والاحترام
أما بعد 
أخوكم في أمس الحوجه لدوره أو معلومات عن sdh & pdh فارجو التكرم من مهندسين transmision إفادتي ما أمكن عن تفاصيل هذه التقنيه .
وبالله التوفيق وحسن الختام


----------

